# My Graphic Garden and CCO Haul!! Very Pic Heavy



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 16, 2009)

*Graphic Garden Palette 
*






*
Graphic Garden Fresh Cut Palette*





*
Brushed Metal- X in Matalblu*





*
 Gold Spice 
*





*Shadowy Lady Quad*





*
Steelblu
*

I accidently got Talented pool eyeshadow which is the same as the color in the Graphic Garden...so that is going back saturday and exchanged for something else.


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice x


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome haul! Instead of taking back Talent Pool, why not sell it? Anyway, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Awesome haul! Instead of taking back Talent Pool, why not sell it? Anyway, enjoy your goodies._

 
Too much work... I'd much rather just exchanged it back at the CCO and get another color I tried on.... I think I'm getting Post Haste instead...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_Too much work... I'd much rather just exchanged it back at the CCO and get another color I tried on.... I think I'm getting Post Haste instead...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been hunting that color down. Let me know what CCOs you got it from. Please?


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazing haul. Enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## Sass (Jul 17, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 17, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## mynameisanna (Jul 19, 2009)

awesome haul! the fresh cut palette looks amazing! def going in my wish list


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 20, 2009)

That palette is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked it up for my mom, since she doesn't have dupes for it! Congrats on goodies!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I've been hunting that color down. Let me know what CCOs you got it from. Please?_

 
Discover Mills in Georgia


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great haul!, I love the GG palettes!

Nice tummy! Hehe!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chinkee21* 

 
_Great haul!, I love the GG palettes!

Nice tummy! Hehe!_

 
  HAHHA yeah.... I was slouching and looking all sorts of bloated... I was hoping no one would notice, b/c I didnt notice when I took the pic haha! 


an the GG palettes are my true loves! haha


----------



## pinagham (Jul 31, 2009)

i love ccos! i love hauls!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

Great haul!!  Love the Palettes!


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the graphic garden stuff I hope it hits the CCO soon. I havent been able to bring myself to order some stuff online plus alot is sold out but I love the palettes.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

AWESOME! I love the metal-x E/S's, so cool...


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 15, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fun stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow I love those palettes!  Great haul!


----------

